# FS: Fish Accessories



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Ive got some more clearing out to do.

So i Have for sale:

1x 5G with Black Painted Background $5
1x AC70 ..its a little noisey. $10

I also have a ton of fake plants, that I would love to get rid of. If anyone is interested we can work out a cheap deal.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi there,

PM'd you.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bowfront doesn't come with a lid, because its frame-less. however i do have the light for it, needs a new bulb, ill throw it in also.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i will be posting pics today..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pics are up, if anyone needs pics of anything else just let me know


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

any Wii or Ps3 games i will consider a trade..


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

the tank in your pic with the clip on light is that the 10 gal or the 5 gal one?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

7.5 Gallon & the black sand really makes it stand out.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the 5 gallon glass or plastic Ben?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

glass all the way..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i bought it and never set it up


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

OK thanks Ben, looking for a 5gallon or so, but plastic, as my daughter wants a better, but she needs to take it in her suitcase back to Sask after christmas.

I must say your 7.5 gallon is VERY tempting!!!! Bbbbuuuutttttttt I must resist or get divorced hahahahaha.

Good luck with your sale!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

monday morning bump!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

this stuff has got to go!!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bowfront pending  !!!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

any chance you'll be in the van or bby area? thanks.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i could, depending where and what you are interested in?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

the 10 and 5 gal


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

yea i could arrange for a delivery to you. could you send me your phone # in a Private msg?? Then we can work something out.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bowfront has been sold!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

updated List...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

All items have been Sold.. thanks for looking


----------

